# My "when the time came" heartbreak story.....



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Jake. What a beautiful tribute to such a handsome pet. I'm sure he will live long in your heart.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you for posting Jake's story. I can relate since we just lost Sienna this week.

It's amazing how similar some of our stories here are. It was the same thing for Sienna...as bad a shape as she was in, her eyes lit up to go "bye bye for a ride in the car" and she used the last of her strength to get to the vet, too.

It's helpful to hear how other people "deal." June 30 was the one year anniversary. I can only imagine how tough an anniversary is. If you aren't ready to bury his ashes/urn, there's no reason you have to. It's a personal choice.

Again, thank you for sharing the story. I now know of another sweet boy who my Sienna has met at the bridge.

Wendy


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Whill381 said:


> Thank you for posting Jake's story. I can relate since we just lost Sienna this week.
> 
> It's amazing how similar some of our stories here are. It was the same thing for Sienna...as bad a shape as she was in, her eyes lit up to go "bye bye for a ride in the car" and she used the last of her strength to get to the vet, too.
> 
> ...


Boy, losing her just this week, I'm so sorry. I know the feelings you have right now. Jake was the most sweet, gentle dog and I'm sure he greeted your girl at the bridge with that loving golden spirit!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Your story has brought tears to my eyes. I know it must be difficult to have to make that decision, and I dread it everyday. I think it was a beautiful honor and tribute to have that stone made of you beloved Jake. It is beautiful. I don't think there is anything wrong with keeping him by close to you. I think I would do the same.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute to Jake. It will almost be the hardest thing we can ever do for us but the most loving thing we can do for our loved ones. I love the granite stone for him and if you cant bury him yet that is fine, do what is best for you and dont worry what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Not only was that a great tribute to a great boy but I feel I got to know Jake personally. Thanks for the post and also thanks for being Jake's parents and giving him the life he deserved.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> That is a beautiful tribute to Jake. It will almost be the hardest thing we can ever do for us but the most loving thing we can do for our loved ones. I love the granite stone for him and if you cant bury him yet that is fine, do what is best for you and dont worry what everyone else thinks.


As awfull and painfull the experience is it's also a religious experience as well. They have no fear and cross with ease, dignity and grace because we are right there with them. 

I'd give anything if Ben was here with me & George but despite the pain and sorrow of losing him that moment he took his last breath and my face was on his neck feeling it all, the world did stop, no one else existed and for that moment it was his, everything was his. I can only hope when our times come we can go out like that.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel your pain. It is so hard to lose a member of the family and so hard to do the right thing. We recently had to put down a 10 month old puppy because our friends could not care for her and we couldn't find her a home and no shelter would take her because of her health problems. It was the hardest decision to put her down but at 10 months old she would never be a "normal" dog and I wanted her to go with people she knew rather than at the shelter surrounded by strangers. It was a really upsetting thing making that decision but we talked to the vet a couple times and he assurred us it was the best decision to let her go with her family.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I understand your feelings all too well - my Jake sits in his little red box uptop of my desk hutch with a little photo of his first puppy picture atop it. 

They do know - when it's time - they know what we are thinking and will let us know if the time is not right. When they hold their head as high as they can when they wheel them in on the gurney - they know - and they are ready. 

Letting my Jake go was the hardest thing I have ever done. Reading your post made me relive it one more time. It's tough, very tough. I hope you are healing.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to Jake. He sure was a handsome boy. I also have my Shana's ashes in an urn right in my living room next to her pictures. It's been 3 years since my baby passed to the bridge and it still hurts especially because we were not with her when they put her to sleep. She was in the middle of surgery and went into cardio arrest as the surgeon was talking to my husband and I on the phone. We made the decision to put her to sleep being that she was already under and that's what the surgeon suggested because they didn't want her to suffer anymore. We all went there and had a family viewing with her in the room so we could say our goodbyes. I will never forget how she watched me leave ( it took me 3 tries to get me out of there) but she had to stay there because her surgery was for the next morning, they had to get her stress free before they could do the surgery and we weren't allowed to stay over night. When we left I really thought she'd be coming home with us after the surgery. She had a large mass wrapped around her heart so the surgery was too much for her heart to handle. At the time the surgeon didn't know it was wrapped around her heart until they started the surgery. Sorry for letting my feelings out on your thread.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

A beautiful tribute to your sweet Jake. The stone is lovely. It is so hard to say goodbye - we love them so much that the loss is deeply felt.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Sorry for your loss of your beloved golden Jake. The stone you had made for him is beautiful. I too thought I would bury my Daisy's ashes but I never did, I feel the same as you, I want her close to me. As much as it hurts to have to say goodbye, Jake is now pain free at the bridge. He probably has met up with my Daisy. Take care, you are in our thoughts.

























*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*So well Said..........*



Ant said:


> As awfull and painfull the experience is it's also a religious experience as well. They have no fear and cross with ease, dignity and grace because we are right there with them.
> 
> I'd give anything if Ben was here with me & George but despite the pain and sorrow of losing him that moment he took his last breath and my face was on his neck feeling it all, the world did stop, no one else existed and for that moment it was his, everything was his. I can only hope when our times come we can go out like that.


Ant--just wanted to say you really know how to express feelings. I couldn't have said it better myself, bud.

Jake is patiently (or impatiently!) waiting at the bridge--sad to be away from his 'parents' but comforted in knowing that they loved him dearly--and someday will be with him again.........

Our condolences..........

SJ and the gang SW of Pittsburgh


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I know this is very difficult, but you did the best thing. I tried to hold on to my lab as long as I could but in the end she told me. Everyone said she would. When my cat(who developed diabetes at 15) finally couldn't go anymore at 17 let me know I was very sad but the suffering was too much. I took them both to the vet and let them go to the bridge. It wasn't easy but it was for the best. No more pain or suffering. The vet was as much upset as me but at least we have the ability to let our loved ones go without suffering. It is probably the only advantage animals have over humans.Please know that your pet knows only love during its life with you and that you will meet it at the bridge lovingly and happily when your time comes. You did the best for your friend.Kathi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gizmo and Munchkin..*

Our dogs Gizmo and Munchkin's ashes are on a beautiful glass shelf in our Family Room in flowered boxes, with a beautiful picture of the two of them in front of their ashes. They've been there since 1999, when they both went to the Rainbow Bridge within six weeks of one another.

Always in our hearts! Gizmo and Munchkin were both Samoyeds.


----------

